# Flounder gigging is great in POC



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Flounder gigging has been superb for our last 5 trips out. Clients have enjoyed full limits with some bonus fish mixed in here and there. 
Water clarity has been spot on lately even with the changing tide levels and the wind switching around on us. 
Some nights the action has been real fast, allowing us to be selective and take the larger ones. The average size lately has been around 17â€ with a few larger ones in the mix.

This year has been great and continues to get better as the water warms up.

Captain Shawn Harvey


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

